# self-sustaining Theory



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

any guesstimates on how long a DSB would be processing nutrients to allow sufficient nutrients to be released into the water column to support greenwater ?

yes, i can understand this is dependent on how much anoxic substrate there is, ... the more anoxic substrate the more it can process nutrients that require this environment to become forms usable to plants again.

everything in reason, ... i am sure too deep will stop having additional benefits, ... and too shallow will never see any benefits, ... but a happy medium will have a peak level ... 

no guess on what that 'peak level' is, no guess on average particle grain size in the substrate.

more interested in a time frame ?

2 months ?
4 months ?
4-6 months ?

some guess at "don't start before X time", ... after X time perhaps things would be plausable.

although i'm sure a year would be beyond sufficient (again, a guess)

is there anyone that may have a better educated guess ?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Wow....good luck with this one...


----------

